# WA Wilderness Island 2012 - Video Report



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Finally finished my Wilderness Island 2012 Videos, well all 5 actually, and have put them together as a video report of the week.

*Episode 1* titled "The Rockbar" features one of my favourite spots at the island, an awesome piece of natural structure that extends about 500m long, and has produced some of my best captures at the island. Unfortunatley it has also claimed the majority of my lures, and the intro of the vid will explain why by showing of what lurks beneath the surface there.

This year it was Cod Alley for me, and i landed some of the biggest Mallabar and Estuary Cod i have caught! I considered Cod to be almost an unfortunate bycatch, but theres no denying there bonecrunching hits, and dirty as dirty gets fight, usually starting with a mad, screaming first run, that abruptly stops as the fish finds his home. From here every fight is in the lap of the gods, some you win, some you dont..

Anyways, please enjoy, big thanks to Glenn (Breaker) for some of the intro footage!






*Episode 2* of the 2012 trip brings GT action! A tiddler i caught at the end of one of the islands, and Kent Muirs horse he landed on a stickbait off a bombie in one of the deeper channels!!

This fish was the fish of the trip, biggest caught, and Kents biggest from his yak! He was suitably stoked!!!

Enjoy!






*Episode 3!!*

Bit of a mixer, some cruising in the yaks, restocking at the boat, and a ripper Queenie from Andy! Also some creek action, no monsters, but tons of smaller fish.

Enjoy!!






*Episode 4*, building towards the final climax!!

This episode goes to show that theres hot fishing to be had without even leaving the beach! Some great landbased action, big thanks to Glenn for a great piece of footage of a Jack on fly! Oh and also things tend to heat up after dark as well!!

One more, and the best is yet to come!!

Enjoy!!






*Episode 5*, and the final!

As promised, i've left the best for last! Toward the end of the week i started noticing an area of ground consistently holding fish and decided to thow a plastic at if on the last day. I'd spent all the building tide trolling my backside off trying hard for that one last trophy fish, and the morning build proved very quiet. So in desperation, i hit this area, and well, it proved to be a good move!!

Golden Trevally are truly and awesome light tackle sport fish, they run hard, pull like trains and don't give up till the end! My favourite species at the Island, and a great way to finish my week!!

Thanks for watching guys, and enjoy!


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Holy Smokes fantastic stuff Shufoy.....I sit here and sob quietly to myself after watching all that action..well done


----------



## KhoisanX (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting Brett. Our trip in April seems like a year ago already.......loved the Golden in vid #5

Hank


----------

